# What is this?



## EJ* (Jan 20, 2021)

Possible foul pox? Dry pox?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's where I was leaning but it's winter. You'd have to be in a place that has mosquitoes out and about.

I just noticed the sandaled feet. If it's warm enough for those then it probably is.


----------



## EJ* (Jan 20, 2021)

Yeah we live in warm climate on the coast


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We had a couple of nights below freezing here this Winter. I was surprised to see a mosquito flying around in my garage when the temps were still pretty low.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

EJ* said:


> Possible foul pox? Dry pox?
> 
> *Could be nothing more than a sore from an injury. I'd recommend just keeping the hen under observation; if pox it will spread-if a scab from injury it will heal up fast*.


----------

